# City slicker, wet behind the ears, beginner, amateur, novice, greenhorn journal



## soarwitheagles (Dec 11, 2016)

City slicker, wet behind the ears, beginner, amateur, novice, and greenhorn are words that describe me well when it comes to farming and ranching.  Most of my formative years were spent in a city setting.  The only livestock/pets that I had as a young child were hamsters and  they did not last long...they ate each other after a couple of weeks.

1. What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
Central Valley, CA. Zone 9b I believe.

2. How many people are in your family? Marital status?
Happily married.  I also have a really nice mom and dad, brothers and sister.  My wife wants to have children, but caring for 30+ sheep and their lambs, now having children appears to be a very big job!

3. How would you define your farm?
Set up for self sustaining living and a really beautiful place to live.

4. What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
Travel to some of the poorest nations on the planet and help some of the neediest people on earth without them knowing it was me.

5. Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
Yes, I have a General B, a C-2, and a C-33 construction license and done my share of building in the past.

6. Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
Yes, I have tried it all.

7. Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
Serious concerns regarding some of the recent directions of our nation, the horrific leadership and decent into socialism of the Obama Administration, and a realization that America is in deep...well, you know what I mean.

8 Is it a hobby or an occupation?
It is a necessity.  I believe one day it could be a matter of survival.

9. In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
Some of my strengths are: cultural sensitivity [I have served in over 30 countries], understanding students [have taught for 26+ years], construction and building, etc.  Most important of all, I study God's word to know Him and to discover how to love and follow Him even with all my imperfections and weaknesses.  I have a personal relationship with Jesus Christ my Lord and I would like to know Him much more deeply.

10. In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
Marijuana.

11. Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
Yes.

12. Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
Depression.

13. Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
Yes.

14. Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
Yes, and under the right circumstances, I like to teach others.

15. Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
Yes.  We presently have near 30 sheep [hopefully, soon to be 50], 20+ chickens, lots of wild animals.

16. Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
Yes, learned in high school.

17. Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
Yes, very much.  Everything!

18. Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
Yes.  Bait depends upon what we are fishing for.

19. How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
15+ acres.

20. Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
I am a credentialed California Public School Teacher.

21. What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
Survival and health.

22. If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
Not so sure at the moment!

23. Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
Yes.  Nearly all types.

24. Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
Nope, not at all.

25. If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
Right here, right now.

26. Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
At times we have.

27. What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
A person that would have the courage to stand up and expose, address, and bring truth, healing, and reformation to the evil cancer and sickness of socialism/liberalism.

28. Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
Yes.

29. Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
Yes.

30. What was your best animal experience? Worst?
Best: my dog saving my life.  Worst: when I was in a hurry, did not plan correctly or take my time, and impatiently wrestled 23 sheep to the ground, held them down, and gave them injections and drips, without taking even one minute for a break.  I literally thought I was gonna die.

31. Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
Yes, some times daily [during dove and/or turkey season].

32. What skills do you have that would help you be a more self sufficient farm?
People tell me my shooting skills are off the chart.

33. Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
Yes.

34. Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
Yes.

35 What is on your to do list?
Too many to list.

36. Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
We are nearing this level now.

37. In what do you trust?
I trust in God, and also people that I have lived with and risked my life with when serving overseas.

38. Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
All the time.

39. Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
Yes. And I would like to have much more humility.  I discovered there is a much deeper level of humility and the discovery came as I began to shepherd sheep.  They are so incredibly humble!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 12, 2016)

Excellent answers! Thanks for starting the journey... I mean journal  Following


----------



## animalmom (Dec 13, 2016)

As a former city slicker I enjoy seeing other city folk come to their senses and make the determination to not live in the hive any more than they have to.  Bravo to you and your wife as both of you will find a richness that will weave itself through your life.

I've been watching your threads with great interest... not only do you ask intelligent, well thought out questions but you have a remarkable "can do" attitude. You take suggestions well, criticism even better, and respond graciously which is uncommon.

Looking forward to your journey as @Latestarter says.  There will come the day when you are offering great, tested, advise to some new person.  I look forward to that day.


----------



## micah wotring (Dec 14, 2016)

Now THAT... is a ton of sheep! Well, for me at least. Anyway, following!

P.S. As you probably already know...Wait for it Pictures!


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 14, 2016)

I really enjoyed reading your entry and look forward to more.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 14, 2016)

X2

X2


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 14, 2016)

Glad you've finally set up a journal! It will be fun to follow your adventures.


----------

